# What the future of VBA



## Matthieu (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello,

I'm wondering, what are the thinking around this question, what is the future of VBA ?
From my understanding, Microsoft have deprecated VB and VBA doesn't seems to be taken care of since several years now (5 years, 7 years ?).
Also, today is VBA still the way to go when it's about programming for excel or office ?
I have the feeling that Microsoft is moving slowly but surely to JavaScript and API model with Office 365, not sure that's as powerful as VBA still today.

Any thought are welcome.

Kindly

Matth


----------



## Macropod (Oct 13, 2017)

Microsoft has not deprecated VB. Although VB6 is no longer supported, that's because it's been superseded by VB.Net. As for VBA, MS enhances it with most new releases of Office; they're even upgrading its support on the Mac platform.

IMHO VBA will be around for a long time yet; in Word, MS even still supports VBA's predecessor, WordBasic - which is the only programmatic way of accessing some of the newest Word features!


----------



## Matthieu (Oct 13, 2017)

Ok, perfect thanks for the clarification !


----------

